# Angelruten im Handgepäck von Fliegern verboten



## bernd noack (28. August 2004)

#y fuer alle flugreisenangelurlaubsangler zur kenntnisnahme :g http://www.bgfc.de/artikel/G-30-1-2004.htm


----------



## Ansgar (29. August 2004)

*AW: Angelruten im Handgepäck von Fliegern verboten*

Moin,

das mit den Angelruten war mir bekannt, kann ich nur bestaetigen.
Gilt aber uebrigends auch fuer Angelschnur(!) zumindestens in OZ.

Mir wurde mal bei einem Flug nach Frankfurt gesagt, ich duerfte meine Multirollen (um Beschaedigungen oder Diebstahl zu vermeiden mit ins Handgepaeck gepackt) nicht im Flieger mitnehmen, da ich mit der Schnur jemanden erwuergen koennte...(sowohl Mono als auch geflochten) 
Ich fand das zwar super laecherlich aber das interessierte da keinen. Musste einen groundstaff der Airline herbeiordern, der dann die Verantwortung uebernommen hat. Als ich dem naemlich gesagt habe, ich wuerde seit Jahren Thai boxing machen, da hat der ueber die Schnur nur noch gelacht ) 

Aber teilweise sind die Australier da sehr unentspannt. In Neuseeland wuenschen sie einem freundlich tight lines oder fragen ob man was gefangen hat... )

Also am besten nicht nur keine Angelruten sondern auch keine Schnur mitnehmen 

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## pitbullforelle (29. August 2004)

*AW: Angelruten im Handgepäck von Fliegern verboten*

Das ist doch schon bald nen halbes jahr alt!weiss doch schon jeder!


----------



## Fischfinder (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angelruten im Handgepäck von Fliegern verboten*

Hallo,

ich war in diesem Jahr mit der Condor in Alaska. Da hatten jede Menge Leute die Rute im Handgepäck. Es waren nicht nur 4-teilige!!

Gruß Markus


----------

